# i will move to dubai and need information???



## amo3ing (Jul 22, 2008)

hi everyone, iam American lady, and i will move soon to dubai with my kids, and i need to know few things about life there, first about schools there, specially american schools, are they many there and are they expensive?and when the school year will start there?
and about jobs there, i need to find a job , but i have only high school, but i worked in many things, and i can teach english and spanish as well, and i can work in sales and marketing, so are these fields required in dubai?
and about Accommodation, for how much i can get a good furnished apartment, one or two rooms, and i wish if you can tell me where the places that i can find cheap apartments?
and i recently converted to islam, so i need to go to any mosque there and say shahada, and register there as muslim, how i can do that and where?
i already said shahada but not in public, so i have been told that i have to do it at a mosque, right?
and is there any americans community i can join, so they can help me in my first days there until i know everywhere?
thank you for your help and i wish to have replies very soon.[/B][/B][/B][/B][/SIZE]


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

amo3ing said:


> hi everyone, iam American lady, and i will move soon to dubai with my kids, and i need to know few things about life there, first about schools there, specially american schools, are they many there and are they expensive?and when the school year will start there?
> and about jobs there, i need to find a job , but i have only high school, but i worked in many things, and i can teach english and spanish as well, and i can work in sales and marketing, so are these fields required in dubai?
> and about Accommodation, for how much i can get a good furnished apartment, one or two rooms, and i wish if you can tell me where the places that i can find cheap apartments?
> and i recently converted to islam, so i need to go to any mosque there and say shahada, and register there as muslim, how i can do that and where?
> ...


I am your northern neighbor (Canada) and is planning to move to Dubai at the end August/ early sept. I will try and answer a few of the questions. I am sure others can fill in the gaps. 
1. There are Ameican schools in Dubai and are relatively expensive. You are probably looking at approx 50K Aed per annum per child or USD $13.50K per child.
2. The school year starts in September like US.
3. The two bed room will average between 140K-160K per annum or Approx
USD 38K per annum.
4. There are plenty of mosques in Dubai.
5. You did not mention your marital status. If you are single it may be a little difficult to sponsor the kids.


----------



## amo3ing (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, iam single now but i will get married to an egyptian guy, he will catch me soon in dubai.
but i was worry about the jobs there, coz as i noticed the life there is very expensive, and i need money for schools and apartment, but i heard that some companies there provide Accommodation to their employees, is that true? and what can i do to get a job there easily? i have a great experience, iam working since i was 15 and now iam 30 , and what are the most wanted jobs there?
thank you


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

amo3ing said:


> Thank you for your reply, iam single now but i will get married to an egyptian guy, he will catch me soon in dubai.
> but i was worry about the jobs there, coz as i noticed the life there is very expensive, and i need money for schools and apartment, but i heard that some companies there provide Accommodation to their employees, is that true? and what can i do to get a job there easily? i have a great experience, iam working since i was 15 and now iam 30 , and what are the most wanted jobs there?
> thank you


This is how you will get legal status:
I assume you have US passport. If you do not have it already, your kids will need passport as well. You can then enter UAE on a 60 day visa that is given on arrival.

The first thing you will do is to get married in Dubai and your spouse will be able to sponsor you and the kids.

Many Companies do provide the Accomodation or accomodation allowance and allowances for Car. 

Schooling and Accomodation are the most expensive things. All other things are relatively cheaper than US. There is no state taxes on either income or goods so thats a benefit.

Before you leave US you need to get the highest education autheticated. You will need it certified at the State level, then foreign affairs in Washington and then by the UAE embassy in the US. I know about this since I have a CPA from the US.

Lastly invest in a book called 'Dubai explorer' that you can get from Amazon.com. That will tell you everything about Dubai


----------

